# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Проблема со скоростью сети.

## pelmeniz

Купили роутер D-Link DIR300. Настроили сеть. Все отлично работает. Но проблема в другом. Скорость как то виндой понижается до 10Mb/s при передачи файлов с компа на ноут и обратно. Пересмотрел много тем но своей так и не нашел. Конфигурация оборудования.
Acer(комп) с гигабитной сетевухой и операционкой Windows 7. 
роутер D-Link DIR300 со стандартами b/g/n
Ноут Samsung с WiFi на стандарте g и операционкой Windows 7
Пусть будет скорость не такая как заявлена 54 Mb\s, ниже, но не на столько. Почему я заметил что скорость занижается? Приведу простой пример. Когда в Windows 7 на флешку кидаю файл(скорость записи на флешку 13 Mb/s)  то скорость составляет 6-7 Mb/s. Когда скидываешь тот же файл в Windows XP то скорость записи на флешку так и держит заявленную 13 Mb/s. Как видно в Win 7 скорость передачи данных падает и причем сильно. Подскажите пожалуйста. Может службу какую нибудь отключить или еще что. а может настроить. И кстати. Я брандмауер отключил. Фаерволов у меня нет. Антивирусник стоит Avira. Что еще надо будет из конфигурации компа и ноута или настроек спрашивайте скажу.

----------


## leon2785

Дело наверно даже не в роутере и сетевая у вас нормальная:
скорее кабель....
Вот прочтите:

Сеть на 1000 мегабит (Gygabit Lan)

В сетях основанных на витой паре можно использовать различные нестандартные проводники позволяющие получить новые характеристики и свойства сети.  1000 мегабитные сети это дальнейшая ступень эволюции сетей на витой паре. В отличии от 10/100 мегабитных сетей в которых используются только 4 проводника из 8 в при гигабитном соединении задействованны все 8 проводников. сиспользованием соответсвующего оборудование сетевых карт и коммутатора с поддержкой гигабитного соединения. Скорость передачи данных составляет порядка 80-100 мегабайт в секунду что как правило значительно превышает потоки передачи данных жестких дисков (40-60 мегабайт/сек) установленных в домашние системы. Не смотря на то что такое соединение в 10 раз быстрее обычного 100 мегабитного, использовать гигабитную сеть в домашних сетях несколько затруднительно из за высокой стоимости гигабитных коммутаторов (Свыше 150$) и сетевых карт (около 50$). Иногда производители материнских плат встраивают гигабитные сетевые карты таким образом можно соединить 2 компьютера в гигабитную сеть. А если потребуется подключить гигабитную связку из 2 машин к обычной 100 мегабитной сети то можно использховать PCI сетевую плату и одну из машин в качестве роутера. Так же при использовании гигабитной сети необходимо что бы витая пара прокладывлась строго по стандартам без сильных перегибов, а так же недопустимо использовать скруткупайку для наращивания подобной сети.

Так что думаю дело в кабеле.
где-то видел описание с характеристиками сетевых кабелей
найду кину ссылочку

----------


## pelmeniz

Спасибо что ответили но дело всетаки не в кабеле! Так как сеть у меня идет не через кабель а через безпроводную сеть(Wi-Fi). Роутер тоже может выжимать на полную! Но как ни странно на полную не дает сама винда. Она как то понижает скорость. Я даже видел когда скидывал на флешку фильм скорость с 20 мегабит в сек в течении 3-4 сек падала до 5-6 мегабит. Как это обьяснить? У меня складывается мнение только одно что Windows 7 настроена так чтобы снижать реальные скорости. Только не пойму для чего. И вот хочу узнать может кто подскажет где эту службу отрубить или программулину. Просто не очень интересно скидывать фильм по сети с такой скоростью почти как на флешку.

----------

